# Training in the PI?  Costs? Where to go, where no to go?



## The Game (May 5, 2006)

Having asked why go, now I's the whole "where to go" and, given certain political and other interests, where not to go.  Also, what does a trip and stay run?  I'm not planning on going myself right now, but figured others might be interested.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 5, 2006)

Since the arts I am familiar with have their roots back to the Visayian Island portion of the PI and in particular Cebu. 

I know there are many other arts and other places to go as well, just familiar with this area even though I have never been.

In Cebu one should be able to find both schools of Doces Pares and also Balintawak. 

Although there are schools here in the states just as well, which I have had the pleasure and honor of attending one.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 6, 2006)

The Game said:
			
		

> Having asked why go, now I's the whole "where to go" and, given certain political and other interests, where not to go. Also, what does a trip and stay run? I'm not planning on going myself right now, but figured others might be interested.


 
I would definitely check with the State Department for any travel advisories for each region, city or province, anywhere in the world, not just the Phillipines, before traveling there.


----------



## PeteNerd (May 6, 2006)

The Game said:
			
		

> Having asked why go, now I's the whole "where to go" and, given certain political and other interests, where not to go.  Also, what does a trip and stay run?  I'm not planning on going myself right now, but figured others might be interested.



Cebu or Manila, depending on what you are looking for.  If someone is planning a trip I can give you a lot of good information because I lived in PI for two years and have a lot of contacts there.  Your stay can cost as little or as much as you want, just depends on the level of comfort you need.  You can stay in a dorm style bunk room in Manila for $8 or less a day... you can stay in a 5 star hotel for much much more than that.  It really depends what you want.  Seriously if anyone is planning a trip, let me know and I can give you a wealth or information from my personal experiences there.

Pete


----------



## PeteNerd (May 6, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I would definitely check with the State Department for any travel advisories for each region, city or province, anywhere in the world, not just the Phillipines, before traveling there.



While that is sound advice, it should also be taken with a grain of salt. Generally the philippines is a very safe and tourist friendly country.  I would not go anywhere in Mindanao unless you really know what you are doing and where you are going.  Most of the actions of the militants are localized in certain regions of Mindanao.  If anyone needs more information, I would be happy to help out.

Peter


----------



## Selfcritical (May 6, 2006)

PeteNerd said:
			
		

> While that is sound advice, it should also be taken with a grain of salt. Generally the philippines is a very safe and tourist friendly country.  I would not go anywhere in Mindanao unless you really know what you are doing and where you are going.  Most of the actions of the militants are localized in certain regions of Mindanao.  If anyone needs more information, I would be happy to help out.
> 
> Peter




Go to Manilla, get to train with Rommel Tortal(and most likely force recon marines), in an area of town you'll most likely not get stabbed in.


----------



## The Game (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone make regular trips over?


----------



## kruzada (May 22, 2006)

For anyone interested in training in the Philippines, the *3rd FMA Festival* is being held in the Philippines this July 11-21

http://fmafestival2006.com/

Instructors list 
http://fmafestival2006.com/Present_FMA-festival/instructors.html


----------



## The Game (May 24, 2006)

Very nice listing.


----------

